# Nissan Generator issues



## Hellion1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Ok boys and girls, I am going to toss this out there and see what happens. I recently picked up a Nissan GL600 generator. The prior owner obtained it new in the mid 80's. Apparently, this generator was some type of promotional unit when buying a new vehicle. He used this generator for years with no issues. The last few years, it has set in the garage and done nothing. The generator seems to run fine, although the prior owner seems to think it was running a little faster that what it was supposed to. The output on both the 110 VAC and 12 VDC is too hot. ( about 157VAC and 18VDC respectively ) The quirky little Hertz meter is saying that the unit is putting out between 50 and 60 hertz. There seems to be no trace of a Service manual for this generator on the web that isn't a broken link or a scam to get your CC info. I did score a Parts manual for it on eBay today. Anyway, is anyone familiar with this little gem? I am going to use it to charge a small solar battery array when the sun isn't doing the job. Any info on getting the voltages back down to standard operating levels would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.... MODS: If I posted this in the wrong place, please feel free to move it and accept my apology.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I am unfamiliar with that generator but if it has sat for a while in a garage I would try cleaning the slip rings. These are the rings that the brushes ride on. I do not know if that is a brush less generator or not. Try taking the generator end cover off and take a look. Use a scotch bright pad and clean the rings and make sure the brushes are free and move in the holders.


----------



## Hellion1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Update: I have managed to get the idle speed down a little which in turn has reduced the output voltages and brought the frequency back in line. The issue is mixture. The series of adjustment screws on this unit are nothing like I have ever seen on a small engine. I will take some pics and post them when I can. I just need to figure out the sequence in which to adjust them. The unit is running too lean. I cleaned the fuel filter and replaced the fuel lines as well. The carb probably needs cleaned since I cannot get the unit to run without the air filter. Still looking for a manual for this generator. I read somewhere yesterday that this unit was manufactured by Honda for Nissan. It does look similar to the Honda EM series unit made in the 80's. More to come......


----------



## Hellion1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I received a Nissan Parts catalog with some nice exploded views of the generator and part #'s for every part. Unfortunately, the part #'s do not cross reference with anything I can find on the web So , it is usless other than nice pictures. If anyone has any idea of what is going on here, I would love some insight. I got the idle speed down by turning the adjustment screw on to of the carb. The interesting thing is that the only adjustment that is accessible without taking the case sides off is the big screw in the center of the governor assembly(Highlighted in the second pic.). There is an access hole with a plug in the case side. Here are some links to pics of what I am dealing with:

http://personalpages.tds.net/~dfisher/carb pics/carb1.JPG

http://personalpages.tds.net/~dfisher/carb pics/carb2.JPG

http://personalpages.tds.net/~dfisher/carb pics/carb3.JPG

http://personalpages.tds.net/~dfisher/carb pics/carb4.JPG


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Have you tried www.generatorguru.com? They cover a host of foreign models, one said Nissan......, not the one you talk of, but they may give you direction in obtaining a Manual. Sound like your bringing it around, good work. Ron


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

It does look a lot like an EM600. Parts are impossible to find. I would start with cleaning the carb. It may never recover from that. Unless I had a big stash of miscellaneous small engine parts I wouldn't even take the float bowl off since you can't order a new gasket.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Might think of heavily spraying the carb with Deep Creep - it is SeaFoam in spray form. I would put SeaFoam in the tank and let it seep down, and the spray to see if it brings out anything. I am suggesting this because of you have no Pars Manual, or parts availability. Ron


----------



## Hellion1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I took the carb off and cleaned it.(Thankfully the bowl gasket was rubber and in great shape. Someone has been in there before. The jet was clogged up pretty good. I thoroughly rinsed the bowl, jet, and was able to get carb cleaner through all of the little passages. It runs better but still surges just a little. That is what I am trying to get fixed now. RonJ: I thought about Seafoam, so I went out and got some. I added the recommended amount to the fuel tank and I am running that tank out as I type this. I will do that a few times and see if the surging goes away. Thanks again everybody for you input. Stay tuned!!


----------



## Hellion1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Well, this will be my last entry for this thread. I cleaned the carb again and it is close, but not quite. I have to run it with the choke on slightly to get it to run smooth. I can't get the carb any cleaner. It is spotless. Not sure why the mixture is lean, but it is. Hence having to run with a little choke. The voltages are fine and it works well. I am calling it done. Not much more I can do with no parts support and nobody being familiar with this gen set. Thanks again!!!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Keep using seafoam, over time it continues to remove particles. Don't forget to use Stabil, etc. in the gas. Have read/heard differing opinions of whether seafoam will help with ethanol.


----------



## Gdove (Dec 15, 2020)

Hellion1 said:


> Ok boys and girls, I am going to toss this out there and see what happens. I recently picked up a Nissan GL600 generator. The prior owner obtained it new in the mid 80's. Apparently, this generator was some type of promotional unit when buying a new vehicle. He used this generator for years with no issues. The last few years, it has set in the garage and done nothing. The generator seems to run fine, although the prior owner seems to think it was running a little faster that what it was supposed to. The output on both the 110 VAC and 12 VDC is too hot. ( about 157VAC and 18VDC respectively ) The quirky little Hertz meter is saying that the unit is putting out between 50 and 60 hertz. There seems to be no trace of a Service manual for this generator on the web that isn't a broken link or a scam to get your CC info. I did score a Parts manual for it on eBay today. Anyway, is anyone familiar with this little gem? I am going to use it to charge a small solar battery array when the sun isn't doing the job. Any info on getting the voltages back down to standard operating levels would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.... MODS: If I posted this in the wrong place, please feel free to move it and accept my apology.


I have the same generator and need a replacement carb. Does your parts book mention where I can buy one? Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

they were a short run give away genset fro back in the day...
not a real full production unit.
that is based on the honda ex500 genset.
the oem was a mikuni carb.
you might try a 650 carb
click here for the 650 carb at parts fish
*CARBURETOR ASSY.
16100-ZA8-000*
most listings on that number are 70-89 bucks for a real honda carb.

snap some pix of the carb you have.
i might be able to find a china carb for it on the cheap.

so what is up one the oem carb?
ate up?
or just needs a good cleaning?


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

VP Racing Fuels sells a, "Fix It Fuel" for small 4-stroke engines. It has a lot of cleaners, and is formulated to clean carbs and fuel lines on small gas engines. Places like Tractor Supply sell it. It runs around $5 bucks a quart.









Genuine VP Fix-It-Fuel Small Engine Treatment | VP Racing Fuels


VP Fix-It-Fuel is designed as a single use treatment for poor/non-running small engines that have been damaged by ethanol-blended street gas.




vpracingfuels.com


----------

